# Honda Mower



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I have a Honda Harmony HRT 216 Mower. When I pull the lever to engage the drive wheels nothing happens. I lifted the mower and checked the belt, the cable is engaging the drive. With the handle disengaged (released0 I can turn the wheels, however when I engage the handle I can no longer turn the wheels by hand. Whith the motor off I can turn the blade and it will turn the pulley attached to the gearbox.

I would think the gearbox was bad except that it won't allow the wheel to turn when engaged. Am I missing something?

In order to remove the gearbox do I have to remove the axle's ?

Any help you can give will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## peppy (Jul 19, 2006)

Possibility is a broken tooth on the gear and yes you will have to remove the axle to drop the gearbox.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Peppy. That will help.

Is there anywhere on the net where I can find a parts diagram?


----------



## peppy (Jul 19, 2006)

This is the closest thing i could find http://www.planopower.com/store/honda/index_mowers.shtml


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Peppy


----------



## certifiedtech (Jun 30, 2006)

If you had the drive wheels and drive gears off, were the drive gears reassembled with punch mark in the proper position? Leftside=in rightside=out. 
What contion are the ratchet keys in? (the axle key that turns the drive gear)
Is the belt cracked and stetched out. All belts (after time) crack and stretch. 

Unless you`ve had practice, disassembly of the Harmony can be very difficult and frustrating. Reassemly can be worse.


----------

